# Database Of French Motorhome Dealers/stores?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Is there one? If say, the water pump went bang in Beziers or the Piezo packed up in Poitiers. What would you do?

I suppose you could ask around, but is there an alternative?


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I do a search on the website of Dealers of our vehicle (Fleurette) and print off the map which also gives their addresses

Easier to do for non-British motorhomes I should think


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

There is a Yellow Pages for almost every country - the trick is finding out what the local one is called...

Now there is a useful document; any volunteers???
For a starter - France has www.pagesjaunes.fr
You would never have guessed...
Patrick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

adonisito said:


> Is there one? If say, the water pump went bang in Beziers or the Piezo packed up in Poitiers. What would you do?


I'd scream, cry and throw a tantrum. 

Strange you hardly ever seem to pass caravan and motorhome dealers while driving round France.

data base good idea!!


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

If in France buy the La Monde campingcar magazine from any Supermarche, all accessories and spare parts always listed + garages...Les


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I would do a Tom Tom Google search on my Tom Tom live function, and then accept the option, go to..

As easy as that.

ray.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Strange you hardly ever seem to pass caravan and motorhome dealers while driving round France.

We usually pass lots of them but never seem to be able to get to them as we have usually gone beyond the exit for them by the time we have spotted them!!!!!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I did post a list of motorhome accessory shops in France on the database. If you look in Resources/Useful downloads/articles/useful you should find it and be able to download the pdf file.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

randonneur said:


> I did post a list of motorhome accessory shops in France on the database.


And here it is:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=ns_getit&cid=3&lid=215&type=url#get


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ken

Who's going to transcribe all the GPS Co-ords into a .csv file then?

The data would be very handy to have as Autoroute pushpins. _(No extraction of the wee wee from Tony now . . . he's a convert! :lol: :lol: )_

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Who's going to transcribe all the GPS Co-ords into a .csv file then?


I always thought that was your speciality Dave? :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It is Ken, and I might just have had a go if the co-ords were presented in decimal format.

Having to convert each one will double the job . . . . . and I think I can hear Mrs Zeb shouting at me to help her with something urgent!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------

